# Anyone know where to buy rimless tanks in or around the lower mainland?



## waterhammer (Feb 4, 2021)

Looking for something between 30-40gal.

Thanks!


----------



## Eatman (Jun 13, 2010)

Canadian Aquatics


Our goal is to provide you with quality fish from around the world.




canadianaquatics.com













Aquascaping & Planted Aquarium Tank Supplies | Rad Aquatics | Canada


At RAD we offer the latest high-quality aquarium goods including rimless tanks, terrariums, paludariums, filters, LED lighting, Co2, fertilizers, aquascaping materials, and more!




radaquatics.com


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

April’s has rimless 33 gallons for $169.99.


















Aquariums & Supplies | Your Local Fish Store


These rimless aquariums are custom-made for April's Aquarium! We have a variety of sizes available for your next project. The glass is low-iron and high-clarity, and the silicone is clear and neatly applied. If you're looking for an affordable and excellent-quality tank for your next project...




yourlocalfishstore.com





Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

April, South marine I bought a 48" led and got 36" rimless for free last weekend 

Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## waterhammer (Feb 4, 2021)

Thanks guys!

I found Aprils but the 36X12X12 is only 22gal. I really wanted their 36X18X12 but sold out


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I ended up getting a Waterbox after looking around.


----------

